# Last Post for it :-)



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

Our Newest Creation has come to life!!! Now we just need all your help to use the site and help spread the word.

This is a Free Classifieds website for you to buy and Sell items. Just think of Craigslist on steroids without all the spam, haha

www.SellBoy.com

Please help support this local venture....Post all your items here


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Is there a way to edit my listing?


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Is there a way to edit my listing?


Login to your account on the site, then you will see a link "MY ACCOUNT" on the top right of the site. Here you can edit your profile, listings, etc


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Also, lol, should I have put my contact info somewhere, or how does that work? I didnt see anywhere to put that, nor did I think about it until now. Thanks, Fire228.


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

The site has your info from when you registered (Email, Name, etc)

On each ad there is a contact form and when people use it, the info goes to you about your product ;-)

I will send you a test of it now, check your email and let me know if you get it


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

i got it! Thank you, Sir. Very cool. Im thinking you are on to a great thing. O*D*W


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

I may be listing a rod for sale very soon. I'll make sure I put it on there!


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

Bo Keifus said:


> I may be listing a rod for sale very soon. I'll make sure I put it on there!


Sounds Great!! :thumbup:


O*D*W, Let's hope it catches on  It's Free, Easy to use and for everyone's benefit, but 90% of people are afraid of change, lol


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

Bump....

A few of you posted things, let's keep it going


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I couldn't get it to load pics , I'll try again later ?????


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks good. I'm registered!


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

amarcafina said:


> I couldn't get it to load pics , I'll try again later ?????



Pics are uploading fine, just make sure they are .JPG or .PNG

Site is best viewed in Google Opera or Firefox

Keep Posting and spreading the word :thumbup:


----------



## Allen Emmons (May 29, 2010)

Are firearms allowed to be sold and traded?


----------



## Allen Emmons (May 29, 2010)

The Shopper and others seem to have no issue unless your on here .."let the buyer beware"


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

Allen Emmons said:


> Are firearms allowed to be sold and traded?


Yes


----------

